# Found Injured pigeon/broken legs



## vivylove (Apr 12, 2013)

On our way back home we found a Pigeon on the ground under an overpass. She/him looks healthy but does not fly, can spread wings and flap them around but can not fly. We looked closer the pigeons legs may be hurt it keeps them tucked in. . I don't know what to do  I have him/her in a box with a towel, some bread and water near by. won't eat, just sleeps. Can you please advice


----------



## humblestudent (Apr 1, 2013)

please if u take him to the vet please take him as ur own pet because alot of vets will very happily euthanise without reason because they are considered pests... i took a pigeon in a couple of weeks ago to the vet and they put him just cause he had broken legs... i am not experienced i hope someone more experienced will comment but basically just read as much as u can on pigeons i think broken legs can heal... xoxo


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy bird.

PLEASE follow these instructions FIRST: 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html The bird should be stabilized first. *


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Vivy. You have done well so far. Can you post a photo of the Pigeon, also of the Pigeon's legs ?


----------



## vivylove (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you Jaye,

Here are some images of her/his legs. Finally got him/her to drink water, we gave chicken feed we had and peeked it little waiting for meal worms to come hope that is appetizing enough. Have her/him outside hopefully the sounds of mother nature will help out. I have no clue what I am doing.


----------



## vivylove (Apr 12, 2013)

I Just posted some pictures. I don't think it posted as a reply to you tho but they are there, I think. I'm new to this. I was googling information on Pigeons and found this. So so lost.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Pigeons do not eat worms. Please provide him with seeds and water. Wild bird seeds are ok.

I am not too sure , but since i see only the foot, it looks like he is tied. Can you check if he has any ties around the leg?

Cover the pigeon in a towel and put him on your lap on his back ( head to be covered with towel so he will not struggle), facing with the legs up. Touch his toes, put your finger on his toes. Does he have any reaction, does he feel, does his curls his toes around your finger. Also stretch his leg and push it to bend; does he puts any force against? Check his hips, where the leg connects to the body. Does it feel as dislocated?


Thank you.

This pigeons could have a nerve damaged on his spine...chances are that he could get back his walking if he is taken good care of him with pigeon food, fresh water daily, bird vitamins and especially Vit B, CA & D3.


----------



## vivylove (Apr 12, 2013)

Dima,
He is only drinking but not eating the seeds on the bright side still seems pretty strong and healthy other than the no flying part. I checked her feet. looks like its he has no feeling or movement. won't grasp or tug. Doesn't seem to feel discomfort at us moving them. not sure if they cry or if they make noises when they are hurt? I want to help him. Do they get bored? is there something I can do to keep him entertained?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi. If they seem to move back and forth OK, and the Pigeon doesn't suddenly freak out and start flapping or pulling away, then it isn't hurting him/her.

Here's the thing....that is an adult Pigeon and she/he looks pretty healthy. So.....I would surmise that her/his legs have not always been like that. So I would guess we have an injury or an illness here. Is there any sign that he has been attacked or hit (scabs, pulled feathers, lesions, scratches, bare patches, etc.) ?

Good that he is drinking. Hopefully he will become interested in the seed. You could also try to give him torn up whole-grain bread pieces..see if that is more interesting.

Where are you located ? Maybe a Forum member is nearby. Also, have you checked to see if there is an Avian Vet anywhere in your vicinity ?

For now keep him/her confined and warm (talking an ambient air temperature of around 68 degrees at least). And keep the supply of water and food going. Don't worry about boredom...I am sure she/he is finding all of this you are doing for her quite interesting !!!

When outside, make sure again that she is confined so cannot try to fly away or be in a prone position for a predator.


----------



## vivylove (Apr 12, 2013)

No the feathers look clean and no visible injury. He did freak out a bit when we checked the legs but usually does that when we hold him not sure it was from pain or us holding to check. Yes keeping him safe, indoors now that it had darken in a box with towels and food, water. At peace when left in box alone, just flaps its wings a bit to change positions. I am in Pomona Ca. I tried calling a few places but no such luck this is the first place I have found info. Looks like our world isn't as friendly to birds as it is to other animals.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Another possibility is 'Egg Paralysis'. An egg can press on the sciatic nerve just before or after laying, and cause temporary paralysis. I found a feral hen with this years ago and a couple of my birds have had this happen. I actually have two old hens that it is a regular occurrence with them.
They need heat, rest and calcium (if thats what this is in your bird). I set mine up in a small cage with a heating pad set on LOW. Roll a small towel so they can prop their chest up on. Put small water and seed bowl within reach so they don't have to move around much. You can get oyster shell (calcium) at most feed and grain or pet stores. Or you can break off small pieces of TUMS (calcium), and pop it down her throat once a day in a pinch if you can't find oyster shell. Usually takes 5-7 days of rest and heat for the inflammation on the nerve to go down.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Good advice.

Vivy.....this place is run by Terry Whatley, who doesn't visit here very often anymore but is very much a Pigeon advocate. Not too far from you....

http://www.villagepondrescue.com/


----------



## vivylove (Apr 12, 2013)

Msfreebird, when I first found her I thought she did look pregnant but I have no clue about birds so maybe she's just on the chubby side. She very alert and looks comfortable, flaps her wings around to position her self, she does not seem sick at all just no able to move her legs.I will try the heating pad and try to find some calcium for her. 

Jaye, I send Terry and e-mail hoping I get a response. Thank you


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Give her CA & D3 40 MG daily, though i do not think it's eggbound, it's good to give along with Bird vit which has all the VIT B.For eggbound, legs/toes do not look stiff and pigeon can grip with his toes ,only cannot stand.

I would put her on antibiotics like Baytril. ( enrofloxacin) if it parathypoid.

She may have spine injury or some virus that affected nervous system.

If she is not eating, then you will have to handfeed her, otherwise will die of starvation. Do you know how to do it?


----------



## vivylove (Apr 12, 2013)

I will try to get some of that vitamins. The toes are not stiff but she/him is unable to grasp.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Can you get Baytril?


----------



## vivylove (Apr 12, 2013)

Inland Valley Emergency Pet Clinic said they would take her! there is someone who takes care of birds there  Asked if they are just going to euthanize her they said NO they will try to recover her and will take good care of her. I was referred to them by two different pet loving friends of mine who trust the clinic. Sooo Happy seriously got teary eyed when they said they will take her yey!!!!! thank you all for your help!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Dima said:


> Give her CA & D3 40 MG daily,* though i do not think it's eggbound, it's good to give along with Bird vit which has all the VIT B.For eggbound, legs/toes do not look stiff and pigeon can grip with his toes ,only cannot stand*.
> 
> I would put her on antibiotics like Baytril. ( enrofloxacin) if it parathypoid.
> 
> ...


Just to be clear........'Egg Paralysis' is not the same thing as 'Egg Bound'.
Egg paralysis happens just before or after an egg is layed. While passing the egg, it puts pressure on or pinches the sciatic nerve causing 'temporary paralysis'. Classic symptom is 'walking- using their wings, and dragging their legs beneath them'. This IS treatable. Once the pressure and inflammation on the nerve is relieved, use of the legs return.
Just didn't want any confusion between 'Egg Paralysis' and 'Egg Bound'


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> Just to be clear........'Egg Paralysis' is not the same thing as 'Egg Bound'.
> Egg paralysis happens just before or after an egg is layed. While passing the egg, it puts pressure on or pinches the sciatic nerve causing 'temporary paralysis'. Classic symptom is 'walking- using their wings, and dragging their legs beneath them'. This IS treatable. Once the pressure and inflammation on the nerve is relieved, use of the legs return.
> Just didn't want any confusion between 'Egg Paralysis' and 'Egg Bound'


That's new to me. thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

vivylove said:


> Inland Valley Emergency Pet Clinic said they would take her! there is someone who takes care of birds there  Asked if they are just going to euthanize her they said NO they will try to recover her and will take good care of her. I was referred to them by two different pet loving friends of mine who trust the clinic. Sooo Happy seriously got teary eyed when they said they will take her yey!!!!! thank you all for your help!


*Glad to hear that, thanks for the update. 

Time is of the essence,is she is eating and drinking well?*


----------



## vivylove (Apr 12, 2013)

Before we took her she hadn't had much to drink and It didn't look like she/he had eaten much but pooped several times. Hoping she/him is well, miss the birdie already. I'm going to call tomorrow to see if they have any updates. A bird technician was going to take her/him home and give her the care she needed.


----------

